# Picnic Areas between Cork & Killarney



## ngwrbc (12 Aug 2009)

Hi, anyone know where there are picnic area's on the road between Cork & Killarney and if so roughly where they are, looking for something close to Killarney to stop with a group on the way to a Hen party!  Have tried google but picnic locations seems to be one topic lacking on the internet, guess thats Irish Weather for you!!  Thanks


----------



## krissovo (12 Aug 2009)

If you go via the coast road through west cork then leap is not a bad spot


----------



## sunrock (12 Aug 2009)

There is a place opposite the petrol garage just east of macroom....might have a height barrier..only allows cars in.
You might as well  drive into macroom and park up in lidl or dunnes.....loads of space and can get refreshments.


----------



## baldyman27 (13 Aug 2009)

sunrock said:


> There is a place opposite the petrol garage just east of macroom.


 
Yup, that's the only place on the main road that comes to mind. Off to, but near to the main road, there's Kilmurry Woods, just turn left in Lissarda and right at the top of the village, wood road is 100yards down and forking off to the left.


----------

